# Some pics of my game calls



## Final Strut (Apr 16, 2012)

Well it has taken me a bit to weed through my game call pics and pick out some to post but here is a collection of some of them.
Blue spectraply grunt call. [attachment=4313]
Cherry burl grunt call for my brother. [attachment=4314]
Cherry Burl closed reed distress predator call. [attachment=4315]
Cocobola closed reed howler predator call. [attachment=4316]
Red Oak Root Burl slate turkey call made for my daughter. [attachment=4317]
Maple Burl aluminum turkey call. [attachment=4318]
Cherry Burl tube style turkey call. (please excuse the crumby cells phone pic) [attachment=4319]
As you can probably tell I like working with burl woods and more fancy grain stuff. I do make a lot of domestic more field grade calls but tend to make more of the fancy one because I figure if you are going to spend the money on a custom call it might as well be one that is nice to look at as well.


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 16, 2012)

Beautiful calls.


----------



## brown down (Apr 16, 2012)

Mike1950 said:


> Beautiful calls.


wow they are purdy. bet they sound as good as they look nicely done


----------



## BassBlaster (Apr 16, 2012)

Those are beautiful!!

Do you make the internals as well or purchase them? I'd love to make turky calls, the round slate style like you have pictured here.


----------



## Final Strut (Apr 16, 2012)

BassBlaster said:


> Those are beautiful!!
> 
> Do you make the internals as well or purchase them? I'd love to make turky calls, the round slate style like you have pictured here.



On a lot of my calls I use manufactured inserts simply because they are consistant and inexpensive and sound just as good in a lot of cases as hand made one at a time inserts. I do however make my own inserts for the closed reed howlers because I can't buy a manufactured insert that does what I want it to.

The pot style (round) turkey calls is what got me started and the rest is a result of the snowball effect that stems from the addiction.


----------



## brown down (Apr 16, 2012)

Final Strut said:


> BassBlaster said:
> 
> 
> > Those are beautiful!!
> ...


do you use tone boards on your turkey calls? I have found that IMO not using a tone board creates a great sound and can be controlled by your hand position and also the amount of squeeze pressure applied.


----------



## Final Strut (Apr 16, 2012)

brown down said:


> Final Strut said:
> 
> 
> > BassBlaster said:
> ...



I do use sound boards in my turkey calls. I have made them both ways and prefer the sound quality I get with the sound board. I feel a sound board gives a call good rasp that not always but usually can't be achieved with out one and it gives it better two note role over or what some call break.


----------



## CodyS (Apr 20, 2012)

very nice! Love all the wooooooood


----------



## bearmanric (Apr 23, 2012)

Real nice turns and finish all look great. Rick


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 22, 2012)

Howdy.. first let me give praise. Those calls look GREAT!

Do you make calls with blanks that customers send to you? I have a puck of cactus in Alumilite that I got from shadetree and justurnnin. 
If it would be of interest to you, could you make it into a slate call for me?


----------



## Final Strut (Jul 22, 2012)

ripjack13 said:


> Howdy.. first let me give praise. Those calls look GREAT!
> 
> Do you make calls with blanks that customers send to you? I have a puck of cactus in Alumilite that I got from shadetree and justurnnin.
> If it would be of interest to you, could you make it into a slate call for me?



I do use customer blanks at times. I've seen a couple calls turned from their blanks and they look great. I'll shoot you a pm.


----------



## Twig Man (Jul 22, 2012)

looks great


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 22, 2012)

Final Strut said:


> ripjack13 said:
> 
> 
> > Howdy.. first let me give praise. Those calls look GREAT!
> ...




SWEET!!! I forsee turkeys coming my way in a trance.....

:teethlaugh::teethlaugh:


----------

